

FCC says Big Cable can now encrypt TV signals to halt "service theft" - sehugg
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/10/fcc-says-big-cable-can-now-encrypt-tv-signals-to-halt-service-theft/

======
aeiouy
Why couldn't they do that before?

